# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  الدورات المقدمة في لجنة التنمية الاجتماعية الأهلية بسنابس

## نجومه

*الدورات المقدمة في لجنة التنمية الاجتماعية الأهلية بسنابس*

*1/ دورة فن الكوروشية  : وفيها تعليم أساسيات فن الكوروشية إلى الاحتراف  لمدة 14 يوم*
*إبتدا من 8/4/1433هـ برسوم اشتراك 160 ريال فقط مع المدربة : زهراء آل طلاق*

*[**url=http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xc3vjn87e5ml][img]http://im14.gulfup.com/2012-03-01/1330623079823.jpg[/img][/url**]*

*2/ دورة الوها العد الذهني ( المستوى الثاني ) للأطفال من المرحلة الابتدائية  لمدة شهر*
*إبتدا من 10/4/1433هـ برسوم اشتراك 650 ريال مع المدربة :ياسمين الربيع*

*[**url=http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xc3vh16vpu4a][/url**]*

*3/ دورة الذكاء العاطفي مع المدرب : سلمان الحبيب لمدة 5أيام وهي مخصصه للنساء*
*رسوم الدورة 500 ريال وتبدأ الدورة بتاريخ 21/4/1433هـ*

*[**url=http://www.gulfup.com/show/X3d2fdponod1k][img]http://im14.gulfup.com/2012-03-01/1330623075311.jpg[/img][/url**]*

*4/ دروس تقوية لمادة الانجليزي لجميع المراحل ابتدأ من 3/4/1433هـ من السبت إلى الأربعاء في الفترة المسائية وتستمر لنهاية الفصل الدراسي الحالي رسوم الدروس 800 ريال ( للفتيات فقط )*

*[**url=http://www.gulfup.com/show/X17l5s4q3o7s][img]http://im14.gulfup.com/2012-03-01/1330623079694.jpg[/img][/url**]*

*لمزيد من الاستفسار*
*الرجال : 8238111*
*النساء : 8238222*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## Ibn-Ali

*ماشاء الله...

بالتوفيق*

----------

